# thank you elaine! (video)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

heres a tiny video i made before work...i sound soooo off LOL...so pardon my voice :lol:

its uploaded from facebook.so hopefully it works as i made it public
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150505499900932

if it doesnt i'll be uploadin it on youtube in a bit :albino:

lol sorry here u go!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

it didnt work for me  . lol.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Worked for me. I love that bed! So cute and comfy looking. It looks like one my girls might actually use.. ha ha. And your voice sounds fine..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> it didnt work for me  . lol.


hehe the youtube one is up now  had to do it from my phone and it worked....ah the wonders of technology! :lol:



Blondie87 said:


> Worked for me. I love that bed! So cute and comfy looking. It looks like one my girls might actually use.. ha ha. And your voice sounds fine..


hehehe! thanks! i loveeeeee~ maybe u can find it online! :coolwink:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, now i can see it !! , you are very welcome  , i loved the video. Dexter looks so cute playin with his ball in his new bed  ( i wish i knew how to make a video and post it like that... maybe someday i'll figure that out )


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW! nice gifts!! I am going to get my SS box in the mail today!!! yeah!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> ok, now i can see it !! , you are very welcome  , i loved the video. Dexter looks so cute playin with his ball in his new bed  ( i wish i knew how to make a video and post it like that... maybe someday i'll figure that out )


hehehe he loves that ball! LOL~ well the phone i have (samsung galaxy s2) makes it a breeze to upload vids onto fb and youtube! but if u have a phone that has a microsd card its easy as well. all u have to do is record the vid/save/take the microsd card out/put it in a microsd card reader/stick it into the usb of ur pc/load it up/click/transfer & save onto desktop...upload onto youtube...woo! see? easy right? LMAO :lol:



jan896 said:


> WOW! nice gifts!! I am going to get my SS box in the mail today!!! yeah!!


thanks jan!!! oh boy oh boy! :daisy:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

looks like he approves of the bed!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Such a lucky boy! Looks like the bed must be super comfy!  He is so spoiled!


----------

